# Is it possible to bleed early when on cyclogest AND lubion?



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm 8dp2dt of 2 embryos on my 3rd ICSI cycle. My first I started bleeding early at 11dpt and my second cycle at 10dpt so this time I have been put on cyclogest pessaries twice daily as well as a lubion PIO shot once a day.

This afternoon I started getting very strong AF type pains, and it feels like history is repeating itself. 

I just wondered if it is actually possible to still bleed early on such high doses of progesterone?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Doris What happened in the end? I'm 1dp5dt on my second ICSI cycle and as AF arrived on 7dp5dt last time I'm petrified at not getting to OTD again. I've also been put on Lubion this time but haven't been told to take pessaries as well. Just wondering whether that's something I should do? x


----------



## Doris83 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi ilovewesties, unfortunately this cycle resulted in another bfn. I started spotting at 12dp2dt and AF arrived in full force the morning of OTD (14dp2dt). I was only put on extra progesterone after 2 failed cycles,  at my clinics suggestion , if you're concerned I'd speak to your clink and see if they will give you extra progesterone support.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Doris Thank you for taking the time to respond. I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle wasn't successful. Take good care of yourself and inhope whatever path you take brings you happiness and peace x


----------

